# You down with NPP?



## nikjbax1 (Sep 10, 2011)

So whats everybodies take of NPP? Ive heard some great things about NPP saying it gives you great gains without the watery bloat. Supposely it trumps Deca and its safe to use with few side effects. So whats your expierences using NPP. eventually Iam gunna stack Test P, NPP, and Anavar.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 10, 2011)

Sounds like a winner

Test P/ NPP / Var  is a great cycle

NPP is my ideal choice of Nandrolone. quick to work, and gains imo are more quality compared to deca.


----------



## Glycomann (Sep 10, 2011)

No side effects at a higher dose than anything else I can take. Just keep an AI handy if you have gyno issues.  Otherwise it's a clean feeling drug.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Sep 10, 2011)

My take on NPP: 
It's got less Progestin sides than deca, and it's fast acting so you can control your blood levels easier (further lessening sides), and it's faster acting nature allows you to stop it, and the sides would stop and it would be out of your system within a week (WAAAAYYY faster than deca.) They say that any nandrolone's metabolites stay in your system for a long time, but ive seen no conclusive evidence suggesting it.

My Personal experiences with npp:
The gains are nearly identical to those of deca, but you don't bloat half as much. And with deca, I usually have to keep caber on-hand because of it's progestin sides, but with npp, I can breeze through it at a little bit of a higher dose and (usually) be fine with just vitamin B6. And npp  also almost completely relieved my joint pain


----------



## slow-90lx (Sep 10, 2011)

Do you recommend dosing caber just as a precaution? I was thinking .5 twice a week. Or just use if sides do appear? Already have caber on hand.


----------



## nikjbax1 (Sep 10, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> My take on NPP:
> It's got less Progestin sides than deca, and it's fast acting so you can control your blood levels easier (further lessening sides), and it's faster acting nature allows you to stop it, and the sides would stop and it would be out of your system within a week (WAAAAYYY faster than deca.) They say that any nandrolone's metabolites stay in your system for a long time, but ive seen no conclusive evidence suggesting it.
> 
> My Personal experiences with npp:
> The gains are nearly identical to those of deca, but you don't bloat half as much. And with deca, I usually have to keep caber on-hand because of it's progestin sides, but with npp, I can breeze through it at a little bit of a higher dose and (usually) be fine with just vitamin B6. And npp also almost completely relieved my joint pain


 

What would be your ideal dosage for someone who hasn't used NPP before? I was going to go with 100mgs E3D for 300 mgs a week. Is that on the low side? When I run it I will run it with 100mgs of Test P ED for about 8-10 weeks.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Sep 10, 2011)

yeah you know me


----------



## inthetrenches (Sep 10, 2011)

i love deca and cant wait to try npp


----------



## nikjbax1 (Sep 10, 2011)

inthetrenches said:


> i love deca and cant wait to try npp


 
Im excited about NPP I can't wait.


----------



## DGettin (Sep 10, 2011)

nikjbax1 said:


> What would be your ideal dosage for someone who hasn't used NPP before? I was going to go with 100mgs E3D for 300 mgs a week. Is that on the low side? When I run it I will run it with 100mgs of Test P ED for about 8-10 weeks.




100mgs E3D technically equals 233.33mgs per week.  Why not just shoot half a cc of NPP with your Test P ED?  That'll equal 350 per week which is probably a better amount than what you'll get at every 3rd day.


----------



## DGettin (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh and when I said shoot half a cc of your NPP, that was assuming it was 100mg per ml.  Guess I should have just said shoot 50mgs everyday with your test.


----------



## FUZO (Sep 10, 2011)

If your gonna use NPP 100mg use it 3x a week. A prop,Npp,Eq cycle is the bomb,Npp is a smaller version of deca in a different form thats all but it works very well.You need to use 100mg of Npp for it to work properly nothing less. Also if your gonna run a prop/npp cycle do it for more then 10 weeks please.Stay on that for 4-5 months. Thats a good stack but can be used for a longer duration 8-10 just doesnt cut it  imo. And no you dont need caber if your gonna use Npp


----------



## inthetrenches (Sep 10, 2011)

why not use on an 8-10 week cycle. I understand not using deca but why not npp


----------



## FUZO (Sep 10, 2011)

If one wanta to get te full benefits of growing and strength from aas then running a cycle should be run a minimum of 12 weeksnit all depends what your taking but the npp use it much longer then 8 weeks


----------



## pieguy (Sep 10, 2011)

You don't need caber if you use NPP? Are you sure ? Seems like having some on the side in case estrogen rises a tad is important.


----------



## nikjbax1 (Sep 10, 2011)

inthetrenches said:


> why not use on an 8-10 week cycle. I understand not using deca but why not npp


 
Well iam only on my first cycle and will probably just run Test P, and test E for 12 weeks, but on my second cycle then hell yeah 4-5 months would be cool.


----------



## FUZO (Sep 10, 2011)

Me personaly and in my 40's and have used Npp a ton over the years I havent had any problems. Now sure can others ofcourse but imo honest opinion nah I wouldnt think you would need it. But if one wants to feel safe well go for it


----------



## JCBourne (Sep 10, 2011)

FUZO said:


> If one wanta to get te full benefits of growing and strength from aas then running a cycle should be run a minimum of 12 weeksnit all depends what your taking but the npp use it much longer then 8 weeks



Thats just bro science, theres no proof to back that up. 12 weeks min/max is overrated.  If you know what your doing you can do short or long cycles.


----------



## maxwkw (Sep 11, 2011)

I've used NPP and I love it. 

but then, I've never used a long ester of anything (other than my HRT)

I don't really see the point other than less frequent pins.


----------



## romemachine250 (Sep 11, 2011)

dude i'd just be scared of gettin deca dick... so having a little cabar on hand wouldnt hurt. take .5 mg's before a date or you know your gonna be sexually active. of course if your running enough test with the npp, you should be harder than steel. it varies for some people


----------



## FUZO (Sep 11, 2011)

romemachine250 said:


> dude i'd just be scared of gettin deca dick... so having a little cabar on hand wouldnt hurt. take .5 mg's before a date or you know your gonna be sexually active. of course if your running enough test with the npp, you should be harder than steel. it varies for some people


 

If your scared of getting deca dick then you shouldnt be doing gear at all.And I'm not being a smart ass. AAS will always have a affect on your endocrine system. But npp will not cause deca dick and if your truly worried just add test to it and do say 500-750mg only if you know what your doing

And gymrat your on my board man there isnt any such thing as a short cycle dude,why would anyone do a short cycle wheres the science in that.And there is proof for long cycles and keeping gains.thats your opinion but I have to say your wrong. In order to grow properly you have to be on longer and know what your doing and know how to eat and cycle correctly.


----------



## IanM4208 (Sep 12, 2011)

FUZO said:


> If your scared of getting deca dick then you shouldnt be doing gear at all.And I'm not being a smart ass. AAS will always have a affect on your endocrine system. But npp will not cause deca dick and if your truly worried just add test to it and do say 500-750mg only if you know what your doing
> 
> And gymrat your on my board man there isnt any such thing as a short cycle dude,why would anyone do a short cycle wheres the science in that.And there is proof for long cycles and keeping gains.thats your opinion but I have to say your wrong. In order to grow properly you have to be on longer and know what your doing and know how to eat and cycle correctly.



No caber with a 19 nor? Can't do prop or npp for a 10 week cycle? Insinuating that u can do a cycle without test? ED is unavoidable?

Just wanna make sure I'm hearing all this correctly...


----------



## jimm (Sep 12, 2011)

Naughty By Nature - O. P. P. - YouTube


YOU DOWN WITH OPP YEAH YOU KNOW ME HAHA


----------



## VictorZ06 (Sep 12, 2011)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> yeah you know me



LMFAO....I said the same thing when I read the topic of the thread.  I love NPP!!!  (now you know me) lol



/V


----------



## onthedarkside (Sep 12, 2011)

I've done over 1100mg npp a week...and felt 600mg deca was better


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 12, 2011)

onthedarkside said:


> I've done over 1100mg npp a week...and felt 600mg deca was better



Interesting. I to love deca, but haven't used NPP. I got to much deca to use up lol

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 12, 2011)

Weird, this is the first time someone has said they enjoyed "Deca" over NPP.


----------



## romemachine250 (Sep 13, 2011)

FUZO said:


> If your scared of getting deca dick then you shouldnt be doing gear at all.And I'm not being a smart ass. AAS will always have a affect on your endocrine system. But npp will not cause deca dick and if your truly worried just add test to it and do say 500-750mg only if you know what your doing
> 
> And gymrat your on my board man there isnt any such thing as a short cycle dude,why would anyone do a short cycle wheres the science in that.And there is proof for long cycles and keeping gains.thats your opinion but I have to say your wrong. In order to grow properly you have to be on longer and know what your doing and know how to eat and cycle correctly.



why would i not use gear at all? why not just avoid nandrolones and trenbolones? plus i know guys that have gotten "deca dick" from taking npp. everyone is different man. even tho it has a shorter half life than its sister ester decanoate, it still shuts down natural test levels. thats why you need to run test with it. most likely you wont have any problems if you are running test with it.


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 22, 2011)

for some reason ive become obsessed with NPP the last couple of days.
cycle number 2 is going to be NPP and test prop just above a high trt dose on the test though


----------



## l69lou (Sep 23, 2011)

I just started my cycle of 5oo mg cyp/wk, 100 mg npp/eod with 100 mg test prop /eod kickstart wks 1-4 and am LOVING it! Man that geat feeling of wellbeing and power! You gotta love it. It's kicking in fast. I'll update on how it goes.


----------



## Glycomann (Sep 23, 2011)

FUZO said:


> If your scared of getting deca dick then you shouldnt be doing gear at all.And I'm not being a smart ass. AAS will always have a affect on your endocrine system. But npp will not cause deca dick and if your truly worried just add test to it and do say 500-750mg only if you know what your doing
> 
> And gymrat your on my board man there isnt any such thing as a short cycle dude,why would anyone do a short cycle wheres the science in that.And there is proof for long cycles and keeping gains.thats your opinion but I have to say your wrong. In order to grow properly you have to be on longer and know what your doing and know how to eat and cycle correctly.



I like shorter cycles.  I do 8 on 4 off and it works really well for me.  If you're in this for the long haul 8 weeks cycles are fine. Now I'm on the older side so that has a lot to do with it but it works for me and sides are minimum the way I do it. 8-4-8-4-8 then off for 3-5 months to recover.  You're not going to be Cutler but you can get your big on for 8 months with little drama if you dial everything in.


----------



## beautifulpeople (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm on my first run of NPP (combined with small Test E, small Deca, big Test P, Masteron and Ultradrol). I love the concept, and if it can one up Deca like it should on paper, then it's a staple for me in a cycle!


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 23, 2011)

beautifulpeople said:


> I'm on my first run of NPP (combined with small Test E, small Deca, big Test P, Masteron and Ultradrol). I love the concept, and if it can one up Deca like it should on paper, then it's a staple for me in a cycle!


why are you stacking npp and deca in the same cycle?


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 23, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> why are you stacking npp and deca in the same cycle?


 

Pshh that npp will kik in supr fast bro... then that deca will just come in on top of it and be like "Bitch get outta the way, those are my receptarzzz." Gonna get fucking swole....


Nah but for real, why the deca with the NPP? Only thing I can think of is that this guy wants to be bloated to help his joints?


----------



## beautifulpeople (Sep 23, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> why are you stacking npp and deca in the same cycle?


 
Well, pretty simple really. Had the Deca and Test E first, so started em. Ran into the Test P and NPP a week later, so tossed em in. Rather than just let my Deca and Test E sit there lonely, I'm running 250mg of the Test E per week on top of 525mg of the Test P, and 250mg of the Deca per week on top of 350mg of NPP. I prefer NPP and Prop, but why waste perfectly good Deca and Test E when I can balance out this cycle with it and try to minimize the bloat? Ideally, I'd just run the Prop and NPP, but ya see what I'm doing here?

The Masteron will be the last 8 weeks of the 10-12 with the goal of leaning out, shedding water weight, hardening up... That's the idea anyway. I'm still open to suggestions. I've started a thread on it and would love to hear some feedback.


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 23, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Pshh that npp will kik in supr fast bro... then that deca will just come in on top of it and be like "Bitch get outta the way, those are my receptarzzz." Gonna get fucking swole....
> 
> 
> Nah but for real, why the deca with the NPP? Only thing I can think of is that this guy wants to be bloated to help his joints?




LMAO 

deca will just come in on top of it and be like "Bitch get outta the way, those are my receptarzzz." Gonna get fucking swole....


----------



## beautifulpeople (Sep 23, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> LMAO
> 
> deca will just come in on top of it and be like "Bitch get outta the way, those are my receptarzzz." Gonna get fucking swole....



Good one! In a serious note though, and please correct me if I'm wrong, but Deca/NPP would not be 2 different drugs competing for the same 19-nor receptors, but the SAME thing just with 2 different esters spreading release times out differently, no? So as long as I keep a steady injection schedule, the spike shouldn't be significant enough to cause any deceased potency of the other, yes? Same concept as something like sustanon, super test, etc. for testosterone esters. Sustanon pinned ED in theory should work very well. So a long and short nandrolen ester should really just be more norandren, and not a competition.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 23, 2011)

Your cycle doesn't make sense to me. When you pin both, you lose the benifits of each ester.


----------



## 604Guy (Sep 23, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Your cycle doesn't make sense to me. When you pin both, you lose the benifits of each ester.




sloppy bro - what do you think about Dbol, TNT or (test 400), NPP, EQ - kickstart with test prop week 1-6 (dbol week 1-6).


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 23, 2011)

No. 

TNT cant be interchanged with Test 400. You need a lot more research bro.


----------



## Hell (Sep 25, 2011)

Just started my first run with NPP (havent tried deca yet) 2 weeks ago and I am really amazed how fast and great it works. I went from not being able to do bb shoulder press or flat bench because of left shoulder pain for over 4 months and after 7 days in I can do both with zero pain whatsoever....Shit is great!!

750mg Test - R'n'M Test P with a 250mg DP Test C Base
450mg DP NPP
.5mg Adex eod
Caber will be here tomorrow or tuesday


----------

